# Light 16 - 16 cameras into one!



## plam_1980 (Oct 26, 2015)

I found this article interesting - a camera that packs 16 different cameras in it, with "13-megapixel camera module, each grouped into three different focal lengths. There are five 35mm modules, five of the 70mm version, and six 150mm modules"

http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/7/9473793/light-l16-16-lens-camera-specs-price

That's true innovation for sure. How useful it it is remains to be seen, but I like when companies think outside of the box. What do you think


----------

